# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة إنذار عرض منقولات زوجيه

## منى محمد

*صيغة إنذار عرض منقولات زوجيه*  
انه فى يوم ................. الموافق .../...../.................

        بناء على طلب السيد / ........................... المقيم فى ...............


ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / ...................المحامى الكائن فى ..................                     

انا............. محضر محكمة ................الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
1 ) السيده / ................... المقيمه فى ................. قسم .........
 محافظة ............
مخاطبا مع /..................
*أنذرتها بالأتى*الطالب زوجا" للمنذر اليها بموجب وثيقة الزواج الشرعى المؤرخة .../..../...          ، الإ أن المنذر اليها قد تركت منزل الزوجية دون مبرر أو سبب شرعى وهى لا تزال فى عصمة الطالب .
وقد أقامت المنذر اليها ضد الطالب الجنحه رقم ....... لسنة ....... جنح .....           مدعية تبديده منقولات زوجيـة وقد تحدد لنظرها جلســة ...../..../ .....          ، وبتلك الجلسة مثـل الطالب وطلب من المحكمة التصريح له بعرض المنقولات عرضا قانونيا لإبراء ذمته فقررت المحكمـة التأجـيـل لجلسة .../.../..... لإتمام العرض القانونى .
وحيث يهم الطالب تنفيذ قرار المحكمة وإبراء ذمته  فأنه يعرض منقولات الزوجية على يد محضر وبيانها كالتالى : 
..................................................  ...
..................................................  ....
..................................................  ....
وفى حالة قبول المنذر اليها منقولات الزوجية المعروضة عليها تبرأ ذمة الطالب ، وفى حالة رفضها الاستلام سيضطر الطالب الى عرض الأمر على قاضى الأمور المستعجلة للترخيص له بإيداع المنقولات فى المكان الذى يحدده على أن تكون مصروفات النقل والتخزين على عاتق المنذر اليها  *وذلك وفقا لأحكام المادة 488 من قانون المرافعات والتى تنص على انه :* 
" ........................... 
وإذا كان العروض شيئا غير النقود جاز للمدين الذى عرضه أن يطلب من قاضى الأمور المستعجلة الترخيص فى إيداعه بالمكان الذى يعينه القاضى إذا كان الشىء مما يمكن نقله ....................... "
*بناء عليه*انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث محل إقامة المنذر اليها وسلمتها صورة من هذا الانذار للعلم بما جاء به ونفاذ مفعوله قانونا وعرضت عليها المنقولات المبينه بصدر هذا الانذار والواردة بقائمه المنقولات عرضا قانونيا وقد حددت لها ميعاد العرض الساعه......... من يوم ..... الموافق .../.../ ......   امام قسم شرطة ........ و فى حالة قبول المنذر اليها منقولات الزوجية المعروضة عليها تبرأ ذمة الطالب ، وفى حالة رفضها الاستلام سيضطر الطالب الى عرض الأمر على قاضى الأمور المستعجلة للترخيص له بإيداع المنقولات فى المكان الذى يحدده على أن تكون مصروفات النقل والتخزين على عاتقها ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
*ولاجل /*

*السند القانونى :* المادة 488 من قانون المرافعات 



*الموضوع*
   انذار عرضمنقولات زوجيــة    
     كطلب الطالب 
 وتحت مسئوليته .
وكيل الطالب
أحمد يونس
المحامي

----------


## محمد خالد

لى سؤال استاذى اذا رفضت محكمة اول درجه طلب الدفاع عرض المنقولات ماعدا الذهب واصدرت حكم 6 اشهر هل يجوز لى عرض المنقولات على يد محضر

----------

